

GoalStacker now in Beta (Task Manager) - alexwolfe
http://www.goalstacker.com

======
sudonim
With so many different options out there for task management, it makes me
wonder "Is task management a solvable problem?" It seems that every situation
requires some variation of task management. Every person works in a different
way. I try a lot of the tools coming out. At the end of the day, I go back to
Taskpaper which is essentially notepad with syntax highlighting.

~~~
alexwolfe
I agree, I've tried a lot and none worked for me. That was the reason I built
GoalStacker. I wanted something that kept me moving forward and helped me not
get overwhelmed. I've been using it for a while now and its been working for
me, I'm sure it can get better and it will, promise.

------
dorian-graph
There has always been one thing that has been missing from near every
todo/task manager app and that's the ability to set how long a task
will/should take—thank you for having that.

It looks quite nice. I do think the logout button is a bit ambiguous. I
generally associate that icon as being the 'power' icon and not specifically
login/logout. Desktop notifications? That's pretty cool. Also, a short tour
might make clear the purpose of the different buttons, bring to light the
shortcuts (t, p, c), etc without the need to experiment though 'discovering'
the interface can be nice.

Good job!

~~~
alexwolfe
Thanks for kinds words and feedback. A tour video is coming soon...

------
dot
One thing I'd like new task managers to do is import tasks from other apps
like Things or Rememember the milk so I can get going quickly.

But it looks good!

~~~
alexwolfe
Thanks. Any preferences on importing your tasks, what format would you prefer
use?

------
ryandvm
This is the only kind of task manager that I'd consider using. Every other
time I've tried I end up just getting buried under an ever growing list of
"crap that should eventually get done".

That said, the lack of Single Sign On integration with Google Apps is a non-
starter. Workflow apps like this really need to make their use as frictionless
as possible.

Any plans on offering it in the Google Apps Marketplace?

~~~
alexwolfe
Yes, it will be in the Google app market place soon. Thanks for your kind
words, much appreciated.

------
zeedotme
actually very impressed. Prefer a much more minimalist UI, would be great to
be able to hide that header too but that aside, for an app in beta, good
stuff. Autocomplete on tags would be nice too...

Love the unlimited collaborators, should help bring in more teams.

~~~
alexwolfe
Thanks, great suggestions. Yah, really wanted to keep it clean and easy to
use.

Yah, always felt like you should be able to invite as many people as you want
on a project. Hope you like it!

